# Motorcycle Cottage, Top Secret Location (At Night!)



## BarryLynch (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello again,

I am massively excited to show this place, I don't know if anyone has been to this place before but we found it by absolute mistake. We got lost on the way back from Cambridge going home which wasnt suprising considering we visited 3 different countys so everything was new and my Samsung had run out of battery so no sat-nav! However we were driving and I caught it out the corner of my eye. The access on this place is so overgrown and ridiculous that we nearly gave up, however many,many, did I say many cuts later from thorn bushes, we were inside.

First thoughts was the amount of dust here! 












Theres a motorbike engine! When hoarding becomes a problem people........











Anyway we had a nosey in the kitchen.
















Now your probably thinking Barry, how can you better a engine in the bathroom you say? I give you lounge full of bike parts! There were a mix of Triumph, BSA & Smiths stuff!































So how do I better that? You may find out later! We went upstairs. Ironically the paper is older than me.





















After that we couldnt help but notice that there was a very overgrown garage at the back of the property, now when people usually start bringing stuff out, it generally means the garage is full, the question is did it dissapoint.........






Isnt it just terrible when you battery goes so low, you dont have flash.....Lets just say we will be going back there too get photos as our torch displayed what can only be described as a goldmine! However I think this is something we will leave to the imagination and let you have the same moment of wow that we had!

Cheers guys and girls.

Barry Lynch & Jack Stride.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 14, 2016)

Superb find. Great photos too.


----------



## Gromr (Oct 14, 2016)

You have been very busy recently, can't get enough of these explores can you?  
This is a nice find. Well done!


----------



## BarryLynch (Oct 14, 2016)

Gromr123 said:


> You have been very busy recently, can't get enough of these explores can you?
> This is a nice find. Well done!



We are going hard! Out again tonight. The thing is you never know when these places are going to be knocked down, vandalised etc. Plus it is very addictive and im enjoying surplus cash why I can. Won't be long till theres kids and mortages etc.

Plus to be honest, a few of our friends love what were doing (as in 100+ people via social media that we know and they like the idea (didn't go down well here) of doing a live feed somewhere amazing on Halloween so were trying to keep everyone interested and for ourselfs, feel more comfortable with exploring and taking pics etc.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice one. Given the EEB clue, I think this belonged to a character well known to some motorcyclists of my generation.


----------



## smiler (Oct 15, 2016)

you're getting all the vices Barry, Nice One


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 17, 2016)

Great find!well worth looking at.The Triumph engine looks like late 60,s early 70,s.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Potter (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking forward to the reveal


----------



## Lolpeacock (Jan 1, 2021)

Who is the "obvious" ex-tenant then?


----------



## Wrench (Jan 2, 2021)

Lolpeacock said:


> Who is the "obvious" ex-tenant then?


Obviously it's Lulu 

How could you not get that?


----------



## night crawler (Jan 2, 2021)

Interesting find I'd be loathed to go into a place like that, yo will have a few motorbike enthusiasts after those bits. By a sat nav man don't rely on a phone


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 2, 2021)

We're probably never going to find out who it was now, as this post started in October 2016!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 2, 2021)

I Should have looked


----------



## Wrench (Jan 2, 2021)

It was defo lulu


----------



## Lolpeacock (Nov 26, 2021)

You know you make me wanna shout!


----------



## Lolpeacock (Nov 26, 2021)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice one. Given the EEB clue, I think this belonged to a character well known to some motorcyclists of my generation.


Essex electricity board really gives it away doesn't it?


----------



## antonymes (Nov 30, 2021)

Top secret for what reason?


----------



## Lolpeacock (Dec 5, 2021)

antonymes said:


> Top secret for what reason?


I agree!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 5, 2021)

Lolpeacock said:


> I agree!


Non it has been posted before as I remember the motor cycle parts


----------

